# HD DVD



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

rumor has it that the **** industry has decided to go with the HD DVD format. isn't that what happened to the beta/VHS war? **** industry went with VHS.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

scott said:


> rumor has it that the **** industry has decided to go with the HD DVD format. isn't that what happened to the beta/VHS war? **** industry went with VHS.


Yes it is


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

This article seems to imply HD-DVD has a step up on Blu-Ray.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

rcarlton said:


> This article seems to imply HD-DVD has a step up on Blu-Ray.


And this stood out:


> During an interview with AVN earlier this month, Joone (a pseudonym used by Ali Davoudian, an AVN award winning pornographic film director/producer and founder of the company Digital Playground), said that he was basically forced to use HD DVD because no Blu-ray manufacturer would make his discs. While it's true that Sony has said it would not "replicate" adult titles on any format—meaning that it won't use its factories to produce Blu-ray ****—the Blu-ray alliance is saying something different.


(I actually watched that interview)

cheers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys... I realize this topic is about HD-DVD, but it also includes a topic that we forbid discussion about here at the Shack as outlined in our Forum Rules. For this reason, I'm going to close this thread. Please, no hard feelings.


----------

